# Bell Air Cobra MK1 for R.A.F



## sunny91 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2008)

Good Vid, Sunny. Did the Brit's actually use the Air Cobra ?

Charles


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 1, 2008)

Airacobra I for RAF, P-400

Maybe on this page you will find about that. I don't think for me.

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 1, 2008)

RAF rejected it. Lack of high level performance.

Good video, Sunny.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 1, 2008)

Great vid!


----------

